# Busan Cube Championship 2008 Results



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

Kim Jun-Beom won the Busan Cube Championship 2008 with an average of 13.90 seconds. Son Seul-Gi finished second (14.77) and An Jong-Woo finished third (16.46).
Asian records: Son Seul-Gi Megaminx 1:36.09 (single), Lee Jae-Jun Rubik's Cube with feet 1:25.75 (average).

Full results can be found here.


----------

